# Gyeon CanCoat and ArtDeshine Repel coat differences_



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What are the main differences of these products?
Any comments of those who have tried both?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The difference being you can get the product out of the Repel container I imagine.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

But that issue is being resolved! And if you overlook that point then Can Coat is a very good product.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> But that issue is being resolved! And if you overlook that point then Can Coat is a very good product.


I thought it was resolved with version 2, but it appears not. Here's hoping version 3 solves it, or version 4 .............


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> But that issue is being resolved! And if you overlook that point then Can Coat is a very good product.


I'm sure you're right, it would be nice to get at the product locked away for eternity on my shelf.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes one can is smaller and cheaper but still enough to go round your car more then enough times :thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> But that issue is being resolved! And if you overlook that point then Can Coat is a very good product.


How can you overlook something being unusable? The way they've dealt with it hasn't been too bad but it shouldn't still be a problem.

Only used CanCoat but it is very good.

The Sonax aerosol offerings are also worth a look if you don't mind me saying :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Nobody hasn't used both of them? They look very similar products.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Rayner said:


> How can you overlook something being unusable? The way they've dealt with it hasn't been too bad but it shouldn't still be a problem.
> 
> Only used CanCoat but it is very good.
> 
> The Sonax aerosol offerings are also worth a look if you don't mind me saying :thumb:


What I meant is that hopefully version 3 will resolve the problem for good. For the time being at least, my can continues to work with a slight modification.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Can coat is supposedly a complete copy of repel coat, heard @ Waxstock.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Folks you have it on good *Authority* that the two products are *Not* the same.
Lets take Sonax for instance hope this clears up the confusion,before It becomes:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> Yes one can is smaller and cheaper but still enough to go round your car more then enough times :thumb:


How many? 5 or more?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

sm81 said:


> How many? 5 or more?


With Can Coat I've had 4 coats out of it and I would say its just over half used.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> With Can Coat I've had 4 coats out of it and I would say its just over half used.


What is your application method?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Did Gtechniq have a similar product a couple of years back? Great product but lacked durability when using certain products??


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Gtechniq EXO version 1 was aerosol based, wipe on wipe off product

Still have a can that I use to apply to my motorbike


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> Can coat is supposedly a complete copy of repel coat, heard @ Waxstock.


How do we know it is not the opposite ?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

You guys need to give the Sonax Long Term Protection a go, it's really really good. Mega easy to use, slick and beads like crazy.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

CleanYourCar said:


> You guys need to give the Sonax Long Term Protection a go, it's really really good. Mega easy to use, slick and beads like crazy.


Tim what's the difference between this, PNS and NPT?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

123HJMS said:


> Tim what's the difference between this, PNS and NPT?


I thought it was going to be a similar product re-labelled, but was plesently surprised to find it's totally different. The main difference is ease of use. It's easier than a regular QD in terms of application and buffing off. I'm not sure it will last quite as long, but I think they claim 4 months.

So really this is for anyone that doesn't like the grabby feel of PNS or NPT both in application and buffing off as it leaves a much slicker finish.

For me this genuinely is up there as probably the best new product I've tried this year, without the fear of spraying modified SiO2 about.

Tim


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

CleanYourCar said:


> For me this genuinely is up there as probably the best new product I've tried this year, _*without the fear of spraying modified SiO2*_ about.
> 
> Tim


Is it better than PNS regarding gloss and dirt repellancy? What do you mean above bolded?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

sm81 said:


> What is your application method?


Spray it onto a cloth and wipe over the paintwork. Don't over apply because it spreads quite well. Easy to see on darker coloured paints. Wipe off with a clean mf cloth.

It's very straight forward to apply just ensure that you remove all residue, much like all coatings.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I use Sonax PNS a lot and find it great to apply, but speaking to Tim yesterday about applying Sonax LTP to my black alloys I gave it a go, gave it a mist then left for 20 sec and wiped off so easy and left them looking nice and glossy. Today it rain very hard and the water just ran off the alloys, so I tried it on my wife car (boot) on off done so easy and gave the car a glossy look, give it a go you will not be disappointed and it's only £15.00 bargin.


----------



## Gyeon Robert (Apr 3, 2013)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Can coat is supposedly a complete copy of repel coat, heard @ Waxstock.


Kash-Jnr, believing rumors @Waxstock and publishing here is little naive, dont you think? :wave: It is so annoying people tend to behave as Sherlocks, seeking "private labels", "copies" etc. So funny, only because Q2 CanCoat is a aerosol based product, it is suspected to be a copy of another aerosol product... Q2 CanCoat is one and ONLY product of its formula, nothing close to any other competitor. And one tip - if you really find one, same/similar under different brand in future(not now for sure) it means you found our customer's product who produced in our factory under our "private label" agreement - but do not ask questions as this business is highly confidential...



chillly said:


> Did Gtechniq have a similar product a couple of years back? Great product but lacked durability when using certain products??


Similar because it was some coating in aerosol? :lol: come on... these days you can fill in anything you imagine with aerosols. It is the same as saying FinishKare 1000p is a similar wax to Swissvax Crystal Rock because both are in similar plastic containers.



chongo said:


> I use Sonax PNS a lot and find it great to apply, but speaking to Tim yesterday about applying Sonax LTP to my black alloys I gave it a go, gave it a mist then left for 20 sec and wiped off so easy and left them looking nice and glossy. Today it rain very hard and the water just ran off the alloys, so I tried it on my wife car (boot) on off done so easy and gave the car a glossy look, give it a go you will not be disappointed and it's only £15.00 bargin.


I would be glad to keep the topic about Q2 CanCoat and all around, comparisons with any competitor you wish, just please do not convert it to Sonax thread


----------



## Gyeon Robert (Apr 3, 2013)

I would be glad to keep the topic about Q2 CanCoat and all around said:


> Sorry! Just found out this is not Gyeon thread :doublesho so above sentence is not actual!


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

Gyeon Robert said:


> Similar because it was some coating in aerosol? :lol: come on... these days you can fill in anything you imagine with aerosols. It is the same as saying FinishKare 1000p is a similar wax to Swissvax Crystal Rock because both are in similar plastic containers.


I always thought FK 1000p comes in a tin… (Sorry  )

It must frustrating to see rumours posted as truth on here, but keep in mind that those people will most likely not buy your product anyway, so spare yourself some energy as well.

Tonie


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Tonie said:


> I always thought FK 1000p comes in a tin… (Sorry  )
> 
> It must frustrating to see rumours posted as truth on here, but keep in mind that those people will most likely not buy your product anyway, so spare yourself some energy as well.
> 
> Tonie


Indeed, people love rumours and innuendo, just look at the trash newspapers and mags that get sold.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

What gets me, is that they mention these 'rumours' they've heard  the CEO or owner etc comes along (as above) silences them instantly and they hide away ha. Pathetic.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> What gets me, is that they mention these 'rumours' they've heard  the CEO or owner etc comes along (as above) silences them instantly and they hide away ha. Pathetic.


I've said it before DJ I'll say it again, either put up or shut up (which I can now say in a Lord Sugar voice)..............this place seems to thrive on rumour, your description of that is totally accurate.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Gyeon Robert said:


> Kash-Jnr, believing rumors @Waxstock and publishing here is little naive, dont you think? :wave: It is so annoying people tend to behave as Sherlocks, seeking "private labels", "copies" etc. So funny, only because Q2 CanCoat is a aerosol based product, it is suspected to be a copy of another aerosol product... Q2 CanCoat is one and ONLY product of its formula, nothing close to any other competitor. And one tip - if you really find one, same/similar under different brand in future(not now for sure) it means you found our customer's product who produced in our factory under our "private label" agreement - but do not ask questions as this business is highly confidential...
> 
> Similar because it was some coating in aerosol? :lol: come on... these days you can fill in anything you imagine with aerosols. It is the same as saying FinishKare 1000p is a similar wax to Swissvax Crystal Rock because both are in similar plastic containers.
> 
> I would be glad to keep the topic about Q2 CanCoat and all around, comparisons with any competitor you wish, just please do not convert it to Sonax thread


Thanks for your response Robert, very informative. It was more of an accusation than a rumour from the average joe. 
On a slightly better note, did receive my working version of Cancoat and free gifts. So thanks for Gyeon for following through for us early adopters.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

If one is a complete copy of the other then even i haven't heard of this! And even if they are exactly the same product, they are a different size container and differing prices, so peeps still have a fair choice to make :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Thanks for your response Robert, very informative. *It was more of an accusation than a rumour from the average joe.*
> On a slightly better note, did receive my working version of Cancoat and free gifts. So thanks for Gyeon for following through for us early adopters.


Company spreads rumours about another Company at TRADE EXPO...no...as if they would :doublesho


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Company spreads rumours about another Company at TRADE EXPO...no...as if they would :doublesho


Dog eat dog world out there.


----------



## Gyeon Robert (Apr 3, 2013)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Thanks for your response Robert, very informative. It was more of an accusation than a rumour from the average joe.
> On a slightly better note, did receive my working version of Cancoat and free gifts. So thanks for Gyeon for following through for us early adopters.


We will most probably be on next Waxstock so they can accuse us face to face, but i don't think so :speechles


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Do they have same kind of durability?


----------

